# The Playlist Thread



## Brad (Mar 27, 2014)

I think it would be really cool for the awesome people of TC to share some different playlists of music. By playlist I mean a set of pieces or works that aren't related normally but would create a unique experience when listened to in succession. Or, it could just be a playlist of your favorite fugues, or something like that.

For example: A playlist for exercising, for the car, one for just Mahler, darkness to light (the beginning works are dark and they progressively get happier), deep listening, easy listening, for sleep, Russian music, for Summer, you name it!

This could breed some awesome adventures, I'd love to hear from you all.


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

I create a lot of playlists for my listening in jazz and in rock. (For some examples, see the "Jazz Hole" thread). But I've only done a few with classical, mainly with brief piano or chamber works. Here's one for the piano music of Claude Debussy. The cycle I use is that by Jean-Efflam Bavouzet on Chandos. I picked up the individuals volumes as they came out but they have since been boxed up. I try to keep my playlists no longer than a CD. Here's the Debussy:

1. 2 Arabesques: No. 1 in E major (4:04) (Bavouzet, Debussy: Complete Works for Piano, vol. 3)
2. Suite bergamasque: III. Clair de lune (4:50)	(Complete Works ... vol. 3)
3. Reverie (4:23) (Complete Works ... vol. 3)
4. Ballade (Ballade slave) (Complete Works ... vol. 2)
5. Preludes Bk. I, #4: "Les son et les parfums" (3:02) (Complete Works ... vol. 1)
6. Preludes Bk. I, #8: "La fille aux chevaux de lin" (2:26) (Complete Works vol. 1)
7. Preludes Bk. I, #10: "La cathedral engloutie" (6:09) (Complete Works vol. 1)
8. Images I - Hommage à Rameau (6:09) (Complete Works ... vol. 4)
9. Images I - Mouvement (3:17) (Complete Works ... vol. 4)
10. Preludes Bk. II, #2: "Feuilles mortes" (3:18) (Complete Works ... vol. 1)
11. Preludes Bk. II, #10: "Canope" (3:00) (Complete Works ... vol. 1)
12. Images (Oubliees): 2. Dans le mouvement (4:14) (Complete Works ... vol. 2)
13. Estampes - La soiree dans Grenade (4:53)	(Complete Works ... vol. 2)
14. Pour le piano: II. Sarabande (4:12) (Complete Works ... vol. 2)
15. Pour le piano: III. Toccata (3:39) (Complete Works ... vol. 2)
16. Preludes Bk. I, #2: "Voiles" (3:38) (Complete Works ... vol. 1)
17. Children's Corner: IV. Snow is Dancing (2:30) (Complete Works ... vol. 3)


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

Here's a second. I try to vary the tone and texture from track to track

*Gabriel Faure Playlist: Chamber & Solo Piano Works*

1. Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, 1: Allegro (10:11) 
(from Schubert Ensemble, _Fauré: Piano Quintets_, Chandos)
2. Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, 2: Scherzo (5:12) 
(from Domus, _Fauré: Piano Quartets_, Hyperion)
3. Impromptu #3 in A flat (4:35) 
(from Kathyrn Stott, _Fauré: Complete Works for Piano_, Hyperion)
4. Nocturne #4 in E-flat, Op. 36 (6:46)
(from Charles Owen, _Fauré: Complete Nocturnes_, Avie)
5. Pelleas et Melisande: Sicilienne (3:42) 
(from Orpheus Orchestra, _Fauré: Orchestral Works_, DG)
6. Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, 1: Allegro (9:20) 
(from Domus, _Fauré: Piano Quartets_, Hyperion)
7. Nocturne #6 in D flat (8:44) 
(from Kathyrn Stott, _Fauré: Complete Works for Piano_, Hyperion)
8. Pavane, Op. 50 (6:18) 
(from Orpheus Orchestra, _Fauré: Orchestral Works_, DG)
9. Barcarolle #6 in E flat (3:28) 
(from Kathyrn Stott, _Fauré: Complete Works for Piano_)
10. Piano Trio in D minor, 1: Allegro ... (5:56) 
(from Florestan Trio, _Three French Piano Trios_, Hyperion)
11. Nocturne #11 in F# minor (4:25) 
(from Charles Owen, _Fauré: Complete Nocturnes_)
12. Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, 3. Allegretto (7:31)	
(from Schubert Ensemble, _Fauré: Piano Quintets_, Chandos)


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

For classical, I don't make playlists unless they're standalone movements/works (i.e. an overture). 

I'll play along, though. How about a playlist with the theme of a hard fought struggle that ends in glorious triumph?
For this playlist, just put in all nine of Beethoven's symphonies. :lol: (I'm kidding, of course!)


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

For Sleep:

Debussy - Clair de Lune
Brahms - Intermezzo No. 1, Op. 117
Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 3, 2nd Movement
Chopin - Nocturne No. 8


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

To experience Depression (for all you "happy campers" out there who don't know what it might feel like to be down and out):

Mussorgsky's "Songs and Dances of Death"
Messiaen's "Quartet for the End of Time"
Penderecki  "Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima"
Galina Ustvolskaya's Symphony No. 5 titled "Amen"
Shostakovich's Symphony No. 14
Allan Pettersson's Symphony No. (take your pick)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ha! Ha! Yes! Allan Pettersson. I play his symphony #7 when my guests have overstayed their welcome.

Like spraying roaches! Watch them scatter!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Yesterday's playlist at work was:

Michel Van Der Aa - Spaces of Blank / Mask / Imprint
Sergei Prokofiev -Violin & Piano Works - 5 Melodies / Sonata No 1 & 2
Don Carlo Gesualdo - Madrigali Libro VI
The Beatles - A Hard Day's Night

till the cows come home


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

This is alien territory for me. I've never had a playlist and can't imagine being interested in another's list. Perhaps I need an upgrade.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I mostly use iPod-type playlists for creating synthetic symphonies (like that famous late-night DJ used to do with Haydn), for fixing composers' mistakes in ordering their movements, and for creating Reader's Digest versions of works that are otherwise excrutiatingly boring, like Bach's Passions.

In general, for wreaking havoc on classical music. :devil:


----------



## Brad (Mar 27, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> This is alien territory for me. I've never had a playlist and can't imagine being interested in another's list. Perhaps I need an upgrade.


I haven't made too many playlists myself, but figured some other people had to have some unique ways of ordering their stuff. I can only imagine what KenOC's Library looks like!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Brad said:


> I haven't made too many playlists myself, but figured some other people had to have some unique ways of ordering their stuff. I can only imagine what KenOC's Library looks like!


Example: Bach's Passions for those who are double-parked. Actually I recommend these for people who don't listen to the Passions much.

https://sites.google.com/site/kenocstuff/bach-s-passions-reader-s-digest-versions


----------



## Brad (Mar 27, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Example: Bach's Passions for those who are double-parked. Actually I recommend these for people who don't listen to the Passions much.
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/kenocstuff/bach-s-passions-reader-s-digest-versions


I've been doing it wrong! for the longest time I have told myself I was going to get through the entire St. Matthew Passion in one sitting and I never have. I will definitely use this.

Also..cool site!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Enjoy, and thanks!


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Glimpse of orchestral music through the ages:

Vivaldi - Spring concerto
Bach - Brandenburg concerto #3
Haydn - Symphony #45 'Farewell'
Beethoven - Symphony #8, finale
Wagner - Tristan and Isolde, overture
Mahler - Symphony #4, 3rd mov.
Debussy - Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
Sibelius - Symphony #7
Berg - Violin concerto


----------

